# Watering and Rapid Rooters?? HELPPP!!!!



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

EVERY MORNING I HAVE BEEN WAKING UP AND MY RAPID ROOTERS ARE BONEEE DRY... MY LIGHT COMES ON EVERY NIGHT AT 6PM AND GO'S OFF AT 12 NOON THE NEXT DAY BUT WHEN IM WAKING UP AT 7AM THEY ARE ALREADY EXTREMELY, LIKE ALMOST THE ENTIRE PLUG ALL THE WAY THRU AND I KNOW THIS IS NOT GOOD FOR THE NEW ROOTS TO DRY OUT, SO I TOP FEED THEM A FEW TBSP UNTILL THE NEXT FULL WATERING AT 6 JUST TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA... WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING IS WHEN THE LIGHTS COME ON I FLOOD THE BOTTOM OF THE 50 CUBE TRAY WITH ABOUT 2 LITERS OF H2O AND LET IT SOAK IN THERE FOR ABOUT A HALF AN HOUR AND THEN I DRAIN IT OUT... DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY BETTER METHODS OR SHOULD I JUST BE SOAKING LONGER DURING THE INITIAL FEED OR WHAT... THIS IS HAPPENING EVERY DAY AND THE PLANTS ARE JUST FORMING SECOND SET OF SERATE LEAVES SO I DIDNT THINK I SHOULD NEED TO WATER THIS MUCH... THEY ARE UNDER A 400W MH HOOKED UP TO A 400W LUMATEK DIG. HPS/ MH IN ABOUT 10 SQ FT OF SPACE.... ANY FEEDBACK IS MUCH APPRECIATED GUYS... THANKS...


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

..


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

i use the rapid rooters also and i never let the water dry up in the tray.are you starting clones or seeds?i do both in the cubes.i place them in an octogon shaped aquarium with about a 1/16 in. of water in the bottom.i also never turn the light out on it.not until i'm ready to move them to the 5 gal buckets.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

i have them under 400w MH right now about 1 1/2 ft away from the leaves should i still keep them on 24 or stay with 18/6?? there are 1/8'' feeder roots poking thru the sides of the plugs and im not sure when to transplant because they only have one full set of tru leaves they are all working on the second set but they arent full yet... dont know if that matters...


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

i also have a 400w hps light i could use... im not sure which light to stay with as i only have one 400w hps/mh lumatek dig. ballast...???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2008)

The MH light is okay and it sounds like it is far enough away.  However, Andy is right, you should always have water in the tray.  The rapid rooters wick the water up from the tray.  They do not need to be watered from the top.  I also am a 24/7 grower.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

alright got the water in the tray now the light is still on... i am only one day away from transplant and have been running 18/6 the whole time  should i just keep the MH light on until the rapid rooter media uses up all the remaining water in the tray??

ohh and ive have the propagating heat mat or w/e it is called underneath the tray to heat the soil under flo's untill i got the 400 w MH setup but just kept it under there..lazy??... only ran flos for 2 days stupid move but w.e... should i keep that under it any longer or no?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

Once you have roots I would remove the heat pad, unless cold was an issue.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

adammiller34 said:
			
		

> alright got the water in the tray now the light is still on... i am only one day away from transplant and have been running 18/6 the whole time  should i just keep the MH light on until the rapid rooter media uses up all the remaining water in the tray??
> 
> ohh and ive have the propagating heat mat or w/e it is called underneath the tray to heat the soil under flo's untill i got the 400 w MH setup but just kept it under there..lazy??... only ran flos for 2 days stupid move but w.e... should i keep that under it any longer or no?



How big are they?  They don't sound like they are big enough to transplant.  You want a nice root system before you transplant.  Keep fresh water in the tray. Change it every day.  Stagnant water allows algae to grow.  You should remove the heat mat.


----------

